# Woven Tags



## shirtmaine (Aug 27, 2005)

Hello, does anyone know where to purchase custom woven tags for T-shirts? It will be 3 colors and the size I would like is 2 1/2 inches by 2 1/2 inches. Thanks


----------



## Foxy (Nov 13, 2005)

Have you though about printing the tag content on the garment ?

Alot of brands do this.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

shirtmaine, I shopped high and low for the right price and quality. I came up with:
carelabel.com. Check'em out. Damask label (highet quality of woven labels) 1,000 for about $300. I don't know if they charge more for more colors. Call and talk to Michael.


----------



## Foxy (Nov 13, 2005)

ok, garment content labels " woven " should not cost you more than $ 300 for 10,000 standard size. Hook up with some peeps in the ...hummm let me see, La's San Pedro Mart Fashion District Manufactures ( there are at least 500 of them ), one should be able to tell you where they get Z-Labes !!!!!! made. 

By the way, how do I start a new thread here ? do not see a button for that.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Foxy, 
Shirtmaine asked for "custom" woven tags. I assume he meant woven labels with his logo on it, since he said the number of colors. "Content labels" are something entirely different. I was referring to the highest quality of custom woven labels, Damask. There is no place in the world that will give you 10,000 custom woven damask labels with 3 colors for $300! Again, there is a difference between regular "content" labels and woven labels for placing your logo.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

I use www.luckylabel.com

About $180 for 1200 demask 3 colour, 1.5 inches by 3. That's the only size I've ordered, so what you're looking for will probably be cheaper.

Great customer service. they'll email you the woven design in about 4 or 5 days, or post it for about $10. All for free.

They're in Bangkok, one of the highest quality sources of textile weaving in the world.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow, that's a deal. What are the shipping rates like? What does it cost you to ship to Australia?


----------



## Foxy (Nov 13, 2005)

i say go with monkeylantern .

Yes, custom logo labels, content labels etc.... ( i did not mean paper content labels ), 

RE-LABELING is a common thing in the garment industry, it is not out of this world to get 10,000 for $ 300. 

take it or leave it.

also, woven labels are old news. most consumers do not like them, they itch and on t-shirts they look silly. maybe on $ 1,000 ready to wear collections yes. But on t-shirts ??? look a the small AA labels, why are they so small and soft ? look at Gildan standard size ????

Again, this is like my 3rd. time. HOW DO YOU START A NEW THREAD HERE - DO NOT SEE THE BUTTON ???

HELP ??????????


----------



## sarafina (Jul 27, 2005)

Foxy said:


> HOW DO YOU START A NEW THREAD HERE - DO NOT SEE THE BUTTON ???
> 
> HELP ??????????


Go to the Forum Homepage. Then choose a forum you want to write in ie. General T Shirt Discussion. 

It's going to list all the current threads.

Look at the top until you see a link (not button) that says 'Post a new thread'.

Its really not that hard.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Wow, that's a deal. What are the shipping rates like? What does it cost you to ship to Australia?


I think it was about $25 to Australia, in express post (so a 3 day delivery)

Just email them for a quote...they're very nice, and do samples for free. Say Nick with the monkeylantern labels recomended them! See if i can get a discount next time!


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Foxy said:


> also, woven labels are old news. most consumers do not like them, they itch and on t-shirts they look silly. maybe on $ 1,000 ready to wear collections yes. But on t-shirts ??? look a the small AA labels, why are they so small and soft ? look at Gildan standard size ????


99% t-shirts have neck labels. The ones that dont are small scale outfits that simply cut the original out, or threadless style with a screenprint. Any t-shirt you buy in a store will have a label 99% of the time. In several Western countries it's illegal not to (as there are various laws on required information, yet the ability to be "removed").

Demask labels are incredibly soft, and not itchy. I presume the OP would have a label along similar sizes to Gildan or AA.

If you want to sell in stores at wholesale as well as on-line, a woven label certainly helps the "premium" of getting stocked.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

monkeylantern,
I went to their site. I think I just found a new supplier. Their turnaround time and prices are unbelievable. I never really thought about going outside of the U.S., but I can't pass on this. I was about to order more labels in a week or so. My guys have a 6-8 week turnaround time! Thanks!


----------



## Foxy (Nov 13, 2005)

thanks sarafina 
I will look for it and try it.

again, Look at the AA or Gildan Labels. Size, texture, content, design etc. there are reasons as to why the way they are.

Had a client get woven labels made, don't know why but they came back STIFF. 

Gardage bound, made the t-shirt neck line look horrible, would you want to display that on a rack ? don't think so.

in general, if your labels look cheap it will kill what you are really selling, your designs/t-shirts. To simply sew on a label to look proffessional, fine line between looking professional and pretentious. Our Days the cool young consumers are not impressed with Branding Labels.

Take it or leave it.

Cheers


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Foxy,
1. 10,000 custom woven labels for $300? --Just stop
2. Woven labels old news?--now I know you really don't know what you're talking about
3. How to start a thread?--if you couldn't figure that out, I nobody should be listening to you.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

No, please, go right ahead.
Or you could just help all of us save some money. You told shirtmaine to go with monkeylantern's supplier. Why would you do that if you knew where he could get 10 times as many for not even twice the cost? If you want people to take you seriously, don't just throw numbers out. Back it up with something. It's very hard to believe you have had much success in anything, especially the "Industry". Again, you couldn't even find the "Post new thread" button.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Calm folks! Let's all be happy!



Foxy said:


> again, Look at the AA or Gildan Labels. Size, texture, content, design etc. there are reasons as to why the way they are.
> Cheers


If you make your own labels, you need all this information on them too. It's the law. Most people have a fold-over hoop label with all this on the back.



Foxy said:


> Had a client get woven labels made, don't know why but they came back STIFF.


Perhaps they were taffeta labels? They're usually intended for jackets and that sort of thing.



Foxy said:


> Gardage bound, made the t-shirt neck line look horrible, would you want to display that on a rack ? don't think so.


Most have their labels replaced by the screenprinter, or have a seamstress do the work. You cannot tell the label was not manufactured into the garment.



Foxy said:


> in general, if your labels look cheap it will kill what you are really selling, your designs/t-shirts. To simply sew on a label to look proffessional, fine line between looking professional and pretentious. Our Days the cool young consumers are not impressed with Branding Labels.


Cheap anything will kill the sale. Are you against branding? Why?


----------



## Foxy (Nov 13, 2005)

Yeah, ok.

Why should i give you any info, Do I work for you ?. You bite the hand that feeds you, you get nothing. You will never make it with your attitude. 

Take it or Leave it.

off topic,
no problems with the link, but not able to post new thread. any ideas why?


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Foxy said:


> Yeah, ok.
> 
> Why should i give you any info, Do I work for you ?. You bite the hand that feeds you, you get nothing. You will never make it with your attitude.
> 
> ...


To be fair, you have to give us some food before we can be classed as "biting the hand that feeds you".

To make a post click "Forums Home". Select the forum you want. Click "Post Thread" in the top left corner of the frame. It's a great forum technically, one of the best I've ever visited on. Very clean, very simple, very powerful.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Foxy,
Trust me, I have a great attitude, and an excellent product. I haven't been on this forum long, but I have gotten some great info from some great people. I've also tried to help others when I could. As to you working for me, you couldn't. I run a couple of successful businesses that have nothing to do with t-shirts and the apparel industry, and I require intelligence, kindness, and a giving spirit for anyone wanting to work for me. I certainly don't see any of that in you. Like you said, "Why should I give you any info?" I guess you are just here to sponge off of everybody else and go on your merry way. We don't need your kind here. 
Be Gone!


----------



## Foxy (Nov 13, 2005)

I'n not even going to reply to that.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Come on...

I admit the constant "How do I post a new thread?" being asked in every thread is grating on my nerves as well, but this really isn't necessary.

It should be obvious from my posts that I think there's such a thing as too little conflict on a forum, but this back and forth isn't really achieving anything either.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Foxy said:


> I'n not even going to reply to that.


Okay, that's a good call.

I must learn that myself one day


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

If you want a fight, do it in private messages. Solmu and I shout at each other all day long in private messages ("Your mom is fat", "no *your* mom is fat"...it goes on for days)


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Solmu,
You are right. I have read many of your posts and respect what you bring to the table.
Solmu to the rescue!!!!


----------



## shirtmaine (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks for all the information.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

shahid said:


> We are manufacturer of labels of all kind.We can provide your desired lables .1000 labels in approx 200US Dollars INCLUDE SHIPPING .But price will be confirm after seeing design and correct size.You can send me design at my email address
> SHAHID ,SHAHID BROTHERS,PAKISTAN


Direct advertising is not allowed on these boards.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks folks for keeping the peace  This is supposed to be a friendly place...thanks for helping to keep it that way!


----------

